# BushpotChef in Hospital w/heart attack



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

For all of you who are inclined to keep a brother in prayer: I just got a pm from Bushpotchef. He had a heart attack at 4am this morning his time and is in the hospital. Doing fine but held over for observation and testing. Such a young man to be going through this. I can feel his pain...been there done that and still battling chronic heart failure myself.

Get well quick my friend. Jolly Roger


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I will keep him as well as his family in our prayers. Thank you J.R. For letting us know.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Will be praying!

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks JR - I'll keep him on my mind.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Thank you for letting us know JR


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

He will be in our prayers!


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

That's bad news! Prayers and good thoughts out to the Chef!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Prayers and Positive energys heading out


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Get well soon, thoughts and prayers sent from Central Michigan. Thanks for the post J.R.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Prayers sent.

wll


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Update; Says he was home alone and couldn't reach his phone but fight or flight kicked in and he got help. Also has a collapsed lung which caused some uncomfortable pain. Keep praying guys. I am. Must be doing well, says he'd rather be home slinging lead.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Get well soon chef!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie-1 (Jan 17, 2018)

Jolly Roger said:


> Update; Says he was home alone and couldn't reach his phone but fight or flight kicked in and he got help. Also has a collapsed lung which caused some uncomfortable pain. Keep praying guys. I am. Must be doing well, says he'd rather be home slinging lead.


Get well I will keep your in my prayers also

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks again JR for the update


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Mad love to all you guys thanks so much. Full Disclosure I don't have much of a family. Mom's been gone since 16, dad's no where near close, siblings all MIA or in prison. This goofy little forum has given me something else to think about, sad as that may seem to some. It's helped me get back in touch with that sliver of a little boy I still have deep inside. Thanks to everyone who contributes to this space, it really is comforting to know folks still care. Second pic is the tube they've go running into my bum lung.

















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Dude, sounds like you cut this one pretty close!

So happy to hear from you.

Hope you our back to slinging and whittling very soon!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

KawKan said:


> Dude, sounds like you cut this one pretty close!
> So happy to hear from you.
> Hope you our back to slinging and whittling very soon!


Indeed I did, doctor was stunned I could get to the phone. Happy to hear from you as well, glad to still be among the living. In case anyone was wondering this was onset by NOTHING. I was sitting at home watching TV and eating leftover ribs.

All of the sudden boom.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

These ribs. Lol









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Wish you a speedy recovery. I always knew this Forum was special. It’s people like you that make it what it is today


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Tag said:


> Wish you a speedy recovery. I always knew this Forum was special. It's people like you that make it what it is today


Thank you Tag I share the same admiration for you, and all the other fine members of this forum. We're like an extended slingshot family!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Dude it is amazing the things we go through in life and how the people we connect with shape us. Sending prayers and positive energy your way


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

BushpotChef,

Glad to hear you are okay and wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

raventree78 said:


> Dude it is amazing the things we go through in life and how the people we connect with shape us. Sending prayers and positive energy your way


I can't help but agree, the universe is a strange place. Thank you for the well wishes!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Get well soon !


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Imperial said:


> Get well soon !


Thank you my friend, everyone well wishes will help me sleep tonight. These places are creepy for me.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Fog wore off a little, so here I speak words. Forgive me for being so quiet, the drugs have left my breathing quite shallow.






Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Get better soon... you've got shooting to do!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Bill Hays said:


> Get better soon... you've got shooting to do!


Thank you sir, means alot. I've learned a great deal from your instruction and would like to thank you for makig quality instruction so readily available.

And you're right I do! I've got my humble sights set on a Red SERE! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Just saw this! Wishing the best for you Buddy!


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Get well man. Praying 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks you guys I really appreciate it, doc says I might be able to go home tonight if all my tests come back okay. That's also assuming I want to deal my lung tube at home, which I don't - but I will. As a positive side note, while chatting with a male nurse about what brought me here, I managed to extract information regarding a certain material which were pretty familiar with.

Tourniquets. Reaaaallly nice zip to them, milk white in color & I got em for nothing, LOL. They look cool as h e l l IMO, just have to decide which frame gets them. Might just make them into a frameless set!

Here's s peak, sorry for the crap resolution:









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Just watched Your air rifle shooting video and saw this :shocked:

Get well soon :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Tag said:


> 7686F44E-4700-4117-BFDB-B0BC1222B50E.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You funny bastard, don't do that while I've got a a tube in! Lmao thanks I needed that  !

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I told you humor is good medicine


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Kalevala said:


> Just watched Your air rifle shooting video and saw this :shocked:
> 
> Get well soon :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


LOL<- So was I. Watching him shoot caps out of flood water with a old Slavia...

Bushpot - sounds like you're doing good considered - hope you get well soon. Score on the bands


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Kalevala said:
> 
> 
> > Just watched Your air rifle shooting video and saw this :shocked:
> ...


Thanks Matt! Just curious were you guys more intruiged with the level of water or the level of accuracy my old Slavia still retains?

I'm a fairly proficient shot, but this little guy is in a league all its own. Tic Tacs at 7 yards all day long are no problem at all.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

LOL. When I grew up Air rifles were heavily regulated. As such guys tended to spend for quality seeing they'd need to fork out for a full licence anyway. When they became deregulated - I was super keen to get a Slavia 640 Lux - which seemed spot on good value made by CZ (Brno) - so all was 'right'. Ended up getting a old used Milbro Diana G24 - which was probably a mistake - it was (and still is) in a bad way. I'd love to have one on-hand again.

When I was young we used to often visit friend and family on farms - there was a understanding if we brought our own ammo we could usually get the air rifle (we ALWAYS kept ammo  ). There was a cool magical feeling we got when got handed those guns... Pity - it was lost after I started getting my own ones. But they're awesome - always help you feel young - just like slingshots.

So was intrigued - keen to hear how you went about restoring her.

Cheers M


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> LOL. When I grew up Air rifles were heavily regulated. As such guys tended to spend for quality seeing they'd need to fork out for a full licence anyway. When they became deregulated - I was super keen to get a Slavia 640 Lux - which seemed spot on good value made by CZ (Brno) - so all was 'right'. Ended up getting a old used Milbro Diana G24 - which was probably a mistake - it was (and still is) in a bad way. I'd love to have one on-hand again.
> 
> When I was young we used to often visit friend and family on farms - there was a understanding if we brought our own ammo we could usually get the air rifle (we ALWAYS kept ammo  ). There was a cool magical feeling we got when got handed those guns... Pity - it was lost after I started getting my own ones. But they're awesome - always help you feel young - just like slingshots.
> 
> ...


Great little story! Felt like I was stalking the tall grasses right along side you. In Canada it's always been 18+/No criminal charges for air rifles and crossbows. I would like to state for yhr record I totally disagree with the crossbow part of that, but thats a topic for anothsr time...

Had my first air pistol at 10 (Copperhead slide action single shot in .177) and my first air rifle (Daisy Powerline 880 Multi-pump pneumatic single shot in .177) at 13. Many Sparrows, Grackles and Starlings fell to those two rifles. As far as restoration goes, someone had badly abused this rifle. It has some horrible stain applied unevenly to the stock, over which probably 5 or 6 coats of clear coat had been sloppily applied leaving 'drip' marks everywhere. I hand sanded her down over about 4 days. What a nightmare. When she was all cleaned up I went over the whole stock with 0000 steel wool. After opening up the pores in the wood, I gave her a thorough 3 coat treatment of unboiled Linseed oil. Internally, the old real was holding air, but I figured since I had it apart I might as well replace it. It was a leather seal, so the new one had to be soaked in water for 24 hrs to make it swell. After that I removed the group, mainspring, top hat & piston and degreased them. I then applied white Moly paste to all high friction components. Final touches were painting the front sight white, removing heavy rust from the barrel and painting it with a nice satin black chip resistant paint. I'll post some pics of it tomorrow, apparently I'm staying in hospital one more day for observation.

Hope that was a little clearer than mud lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Winnie (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm a praying man. I'll put you on the list. Hope you get to feeling better quick. These things are scary but once you get through them they change your perspective. The sky is bluer, people are better looking and life makes more sense. Take care.

winnie


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Winnie said:


> I'm a praying man. I'll put you on the list. Hope you get to feeling better quick. These things are scary but once you get through them they change your perspective. The sky is bluer, people are better looking and life makes more sense. Take care.
> winnie


Thanks very much Winnie, I already feel like I have a slightly different outlook on things. It's like now I know how fast it can all be over. It's weird, I feel sort of liberated.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah - mine is a similar story - One of the guns which belonged to my uncle was a Gecado 24 or 27 - so I was after the same gun. Diana (Germany) is the same company - after the war production was taken over by Milbro and moved to Scotland (I believe). So Diana changed their name to Gecado until they were able to take back the name. I put out a wanted ad and someone like 400km answered when I arrived it was a Milbro one but after driving so long and the gun seemed OK (had been just serviced and restrung) and have a trigger tune - seemed OK. But when I got home I also discovered under the stock things were not quite as seemed - it worked well but rear sight was toast (in fact make-shift after the original must have been damaged) the main tube had broken by the retaining bolt attachment plate which was rewarded badly and the stock was in bad shape.

I redid the stock staining it a dark mahogany which looked amazing. And fitted aa scope as the rear sight was almost impossible to replace. Then lent it to my father-in-law who left it behind his office door for like 4 years - when I got her back she was badly rusted. Think its currently with my parents in another continent. So getting her back will be a hassle (more than its worth). Been keen to give her a good rework. Probably won't need too much.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Our hearts beat 100,000 times a day - about 35 million times a year, and we all take that for granted. **Worldwide, 150,000 people die every 24 hours and slightly more are born every 24 - a lotta soul traffic. It wasn't your day, thankfully. You're obviously strong and when you embrace your upcoming cardiac rehab, you'll likely be even stronger. *

*Several of us know exactly what you're going thru - so congrats, you're now a member of a unique survivors club. Your outlook has changed forever but you know first hand how crazy good life is. Who knows, this experience may open doors that you previously had not considered. God speed. *


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Alfred E. Monkeynipples said:


> *Our hearts beat 100,000 times a day - about 35 million times a year, and we all take that for granted. **Worldwide, 150,000 people die every 24 hours and slightly more are born every 24 - a lotta soul traffic. It wasn't your day, thankfully. You're obviously strong and when you embrace your upcoming cardiac rehab, you'll likely be even stronger. *
> 
> *Several of us know exactly what you're going thru - so congrats, you're now a member of a unique survivors club. Your outlook has changed forever but you know first hand how crazy good life is. Who knows, this experience may open doors that you previously had not considered. God speed. *


Thank you for your caring and inspiring words. And you're right, I feel like a new man. I plan on taking things alot more seriously in life if I choose to invest my time in them.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

A little update on my progress, hopefully going home tomorrow. I must say this has been quite a learning experiance. Thanks again to all of you, I can't express what it's meant to me.






Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Can-Killa (Feb 2, 2015)

Get well soon man! And back to shooting asap.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Can-Killa said:


> Get well soon man! And back to shooting asap.


Will do brother! I'll cut a can as soon as I can! {lol}

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Man alive, you are one lucky pup for sure. The way it looks you have a good support group here and with your good attitude, it sounds as if your on your way. Take care, we are all with ya.

wll


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I may not know you but I do trust that we have a God who does and He knows every hair on (or has ever been on) your head. So, I'm praying along with the like minded brothers (and sisters) here... Keep getting better and better and be blessed!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

From one country man to another get well not many of us Canucks here .I no how much hospitals suck ! No place for a man to be .I want to show u my take home hardware last visit almost a bm 42 handles .but the price really hurt lol


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

wll said:


> Man alive, you are one lucky pup for sure. The way it looks you have a good support group here and with your good attitude, it sounds as if your on your way. Take care, we are all with ya.
> 
> wll


Thanks very much wll, it sure makes this crap easier to deal with. Unfriendly seem to be a rareish word on here. Appreciate the kind words!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

urbanshooter said:


> I may not know you but I do trust that we have a God who does and He knows every hair on (or has ever been on) your head. So, I'm praying along with the like minded brothers (and sisters) here... Keep getting better and better and be blessed!


Thanks so much for all the prayers and support, I'll get through this with the help of you guya& and get back to my normal shooting self ASAP lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Port boy said:


> From one country man to another get well not many of us Canucks here .I no how much hospitals suck ! No place for a man to be .I want to show u my take home hardware last visit almost a bm 42 handles .but the price really hurt lol


Thanks man yeah we seem to be sort of rare on here but whatever were unique lol. The hospital does suck but I'm glad I had it here when I was as messed up as I was. Curious where abouts are you located? I'm in SW Ontario.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I think we r about 3.5 hours away from each other I am up in Georgian bay simcoe county I seen one of your posts in what’s the temp from your phone .R u going to have to go to new market for your ticker problems because because that seems to be the place anyone I now has to go to get fixed up


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Port boy said:


> I think we r about 3.5 hours away from each other I am up in Georgian bay simcoe county I seen one of your posts in what's the temp from your phone .R u going to have to go to new market for your ticker problems because because that seems to be the place anyone I now has to go to get fixed up


I'm in Chatham? Current temp is 1°. And no not new market London instead. When I had a concussion a few years back I went to new market for reasons I still don't understand lol. I'm going to look at the distance between us on Google maps. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hope post not in wrong spot .this is were I am .same temp eh


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Holy crap youre closer than I thought, we should hang out and shoot some stuff some time lol! 









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

I am in I try to get people into it but I guess it’s not for everyone it’s to bad really it’s a challenge it’s outside what’s not to like right


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Port boy said:


> I am in I try to get people into it but I guess it's not for everyone it's to bad really it's a challenge it's outside what's not to like right


Totally agree. I've wanted to host a summer slingshot event and hold it on a beach for some time I think it could really take off!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Update, likely the last one until I'm discharged.






Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

This is Somebody telling you you've much left to do. Holy Mackerel... Godspeed BC.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Mr. Nice said:


> This is Somebody telling you you've much left to do. Holy Mackerel... Godspeed BC.


I feel the same way. The Lord has other plans for me. Feels like I have a new lease on life - if you'll excuse the cliche. Thanks for the encouragement! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Get well Sir.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

tastetickles said:


> Get well Sir.


Thank you my friend, will do. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Finally home safe and sound, thanks again to everyone for all your support throughout that ordeal. They've got me on some pretty serious pain killers, and I'm to take baby aspirin everyday until I go to see a cardiologist this coming week. I'm also not to do any heavy exercise, so the slow breathing and focus required for shooting slingshots has been both enjoyable and therapeutic. To anyone interested, that white latex tourniquet band that I had saved to use for a frameless set somehow got lost amongst my things. I asked the nurse for another one, unfortunately she said those white ones are only used in the ambulances. She offered me a blue one which looks similar to Theraband but already having a ton of that at home I declined.

Hope you're all having a great day, it sure is good to be home. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

And here's what they sent me home with until I go back on Tuesday. It's a one way valve running into my lung to continue to re expand it slowly. The breathalyzer looking thing is for men to practice taking deep breaths through to help with the process. Each ball has a different weight and the objective is to get all three floating for 3 seconds at a time.

All kind of overwhelming but boy I'm glad I live in a first world country!









Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Hey man, just spotted this. Glad you’re ok. Hang in there and keep sling’in.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Beanflip said:


> Hey man, just spotted this. Glad you're ok. Hang in there and keep sling'in.


Thanks Bean, will do! I'm about to upload a video I made tonight, have a look if you're interested. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I should probably recommend deep breathing through a water cooled device that delivers a soothing herbal mist. (fog) (cloud) (Puff).

All in the sake of Holistic health, of course.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

flipgun said:


> I should probably recommend deep breathing through a water cooled device that delivers a soothing herbal mist. (fog) (cloud) (Puff).
> All in the sake of Holistic health, of course.


I have such a device which has helped a great deal. Slow calm deep breaths of any kind are therapeutic, but remedies such as you describe certainly help. 

Thanks for checking in! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Bushpot, so glad to see you're out of the hospital. Good vibes coming your way brother!

Took a minute to get the 'water cooled breathing enhancement' part!! hahaha


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Glad to see you are on the mend....whew.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Toolshed said:


> Bushpot, so glad to see you're out of the hospital. Good vibes coming your way brother!
> 
> Took a minute to get the 'water cooled breathing enhancement' part!! hahaha


Thanks Toolshed! Glad you liked that little pun Haha! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

chuckduster01 said:


> Glad to see you are on the mend....whew.


Thanks CD, feeling much better with a little Tramadol and some rest lol! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

I read just now this horrible news.
Hope you going to feel better.
May you recover at the faster!

S,


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Good thoughts and prayers heading your way........

GP


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thank you both! Still have the stupid lung catheter in but feel it stronger. Went for a walk today and did some frameless shooting so I'm feeling somewhat better lol.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## sagecraft (Mar 1, 2015)

You get well soon bud...


----------



## David D (Oct 20, 2020)

I hope you get well very soon.


----------

